# Corps 86, et al, vs Doctrine



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Sun, 19 Mar 2000 22:44:19 -0500*
At 06:44 PM 3/19/00 PST, you wrote:
>Interesting... Ron... the reasons I was asking about the TOW Regiment was
>because of my civy job.
>
>I‘m ex-reg, and I am one of the full-time staff for the Janus Simulation
Centre >in LFWA.  I can remember some of our first exercises with 1 Bde
when Col Lesley >had us add an entire TOW regiment to his advance the
Algonquins out of the >doctrine manuals.
>
>Interesting how sometimes the units in the doctrine have almost nothing in
>common with the real world.
>
>Steve
Don‘t confuse the ORBATS used by the staff colleges as "Doctrine". The
purpose of these organizations is to provide fully described formations for
command and staff training. They are doctrinal, perhaps, and tend to use
existing unit names for familiarity and ease of learning, but they are not
intended to be considered the doctrinal roles for these units. 
Corps 86, for example, was a paper organization developed for use at the
staff colleges only. It was never supposed to invade the training systems
for IOC/ITC, Officer Phase training, etc. 
I remember being on Infantry Phase IV 1983 when Corps 86‘s antecedent was
adopted by trainers throughout CTC as "the organization." We used the
"doctrine" orbat for classroom work, the Germany battalion structure for
TEWTs and were assessed on practival exercises with the platoon ORBAT we
actually had on the ground.
It was hard enough learning to fight one organization, let alone three.
Mike
>>From: "Ron Drouin" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Subject: reply
>>Date: Sun, 19 Mar 2000 20:14:34 EST
>>
>>High Steve:
>>The Algonquins started out Infantry, went to Armour, the returned to
>>Infantry in 1970. That is "foot born" as you call it. Recruiting has been
>>tough the past few years and our numbers have dropped.
>>All in all we‘re doing fine. We may not have quantity but we have a lopt of
>>quality people.
>>That I see that right? Artillery huh!
>>
>>Ron Drouin
>>______________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
>
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

